# Swamp Dog



## DavidJ (May 14, 2003)

Congrats to Dr Jack Gwaltney for winning the Open with Valentine.


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Great news about Valentine and Dr. jack Gwalltney winning the open at Swamp Dog.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Dr. Jack.....he's still _got it_!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kg


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like that "education" works. HPW


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

congrats on the open win. 

Any other information on the trial. Tests total results?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Good for Dr. Jack!!


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Anymore results from the other stakes?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Woohoo, Way to go Dr. J.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Dr. Jack on the win!! Anyone have the other placements?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

I thought someone would have posted results by now, but since not, these are sketchy but maybe better than nothing:

DERBY
1) Rick Millheim (don't know which dog)
2) Frank Purdy
3) Firemark's Prayer of Jabez -- Lee Nelson
4) Frank Purdy
RJ) Frank Purdy

I don't know which of Frank's dogs picked up which placements and don't have JAMs. I warned you it was sketchy!


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Gee Melanie thanks for posting some of the results. 

Anybody have any other results.


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats to Lee and Jay on the derby third


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Bob Graham won the amt. with Bang. Way to go Bobby!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations Dr. Jack


----------



## tbrown (Jan 21, 2003)

Anybody have the complete results?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Amateur:
1st- Chance's Bang of Buck o/h Bob Graham
2nd- Distagon's ATV of Nordais o/h Bruce Mitchell *AFC and National Am qualified*
3rd- AFC Rubie Begonia o/h Bart Clark
4th- AFC Prarie Wind Hawkeye o/h Nazir Adam
RJ- Nike de Los Patos o/h Fran Gough
J- Peregrine.brzhil.shadow.com o/h Dick Cook
J- Old Squaw's Storm Chaser o/h Frank Purdy
J- FC Castlebay's Heir Borne o/h Lynn Budd
J- Takin' the High Road(TRAXX) o/h Geoff Buckius

Qual:
1st- Montgomery's Sure N' Steady o/h Carolyn McCresh
2nd-???
3rd- CH Silvercreek Murray Samuel o/h Mike Moscowitz
4th- HL Technically He's Royal o/h Missy Lemoi
RJ- HPK Baxter's Golden Spice o-Geoff Buckius h-Missy Lemoi
J- Takin' the High Road(TRAXX) o/h Geoff Buckius
J- Hope Lock Heirex o-Missy Lemoi h- Geoff Buckius
J- Stonewall Moxie's Foxy h-Rick Millheim


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Man-O-Man! Looks like our boy Traxx made a REAL good showing with a bunch of dogs, this weekend! Congrats, BUD! :wink: No Unleaded beer for that! Gotta be leaded!


----------



## Flip (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats TRAXX, now let's get ready for the fall !


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks guys...she(traxx) sure was fun to run this weekend, never realized until yesterday that my heart could beat that fast, my mouth could get that dry, and the hair onr the back of my neck could stand straight up.

that girl showed me the effort and desire that she has inside of her, and it was fun to finish our first all age stake.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Traxx!!!! Running with the big dogs and finishing - that's GREAT!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

GO, TEAM BUCKSHOT!!! Like those decals on the topper!


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Keep it up Bait     

Make sure your wife doesn't buy the Yeungling next time....Yeungling light???


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

I Know! Between that and the bumpers, and the talking when the men are talking thing,............................I'm gonna have to fire her.


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Traxx
________
Coach Purses


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bait said:


> I Know! Between that and the bumpers, and the talking when the men are talking thing,............................I'm gonna have to fire her.


Mrs. Bait should be so lucky...lawd have mercy you married above yourself.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Bait said:
> 
> 
> > I Know! Between that and the bumpers, and the talking when the men are talking thing,............................I'm gonna have to fire her.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: They all know that........ Just seeing if you were paying attention, Becky. 8) Kathy just got done telling me that you would stick up for her on this.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Bobby on his Am. win with Bang. This could not have happened to a more deserving guy!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Congratulations to Bobby on his Am. win with Bang. This could not have happened to a more deserving guy!


I agree and I know that they were pshyched...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

*The dog that Rick Millheim Ran in Derby*



Melanie Foster said:


> I thought someone would have posted results by now, but since not, these are sketchy but maybe better than nothing:
> 
> DERBY
> 1) Rick Millheim (don't know which dog)
> ...


I wasn't there, but I've been told that Rick Millheim was running PK's Pedal to the Metal Diesel. He's a Patton male out of Rebelstar's Lean Kate.


----------

